
Google warns recipe blogs to include calorie count or risk appearance on Search - phreack
https://twitter.com/ryeisenberg/status/1217519799724433408
======
Firerouge
Title is editorialized, in the Twitter comments, Danny Sullivan, Google's
public search liaison states

> To be clear, it does _not_ mean that your recipes or content will not show
> in search. As it says, it's a _suggestion_ of something you might wish to
> try or can ignore. It has no impact on your ranking in Google Search....

~~~
phreack
Sorry about that, I tried to use only words included in the email. I thought
it would be interesting to spark discussion of the merits of Google directly
shaping content (instead of format) via SEO warnings (or suggestions).

------
danShumway
Direct link to followup:
[https://nitter.net/dannysullivan/status/1217580438442647552](https://nitter.net/dannysullivan/status/1217580438442647552)

"Appearance" on search in this case seems to be referring literally to looks,
not search placement. Most likely not as big an issue as it was originally
made out to be.

